# Moving a Lang 84D while cooking



## westsidebbq (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it possible to move my Lang 84D while cooking?

I'd like to start cooking at home and then move to my friends house where the party is later. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## alblancher (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you going to try and keep the fire going while on the road?  I can see lots of problems with doing that especially if you get a LEO that doesn't appreciate the smoke coming out of the stack.  We have had these discussions in the past on the forum and I do not recall the general consensus but it just doesn't seem like a particularly good idea to me.   If you keep the dampers closed, the firebox lock secure, the smoke chambers secure and the stack damper closed you should be ok but the fire will be out by the time you get where you are going anyway

Maybe if you emptied the fire box, wrapped everything in foil to keep warm and moved like that but I just don't see anything but bad happening if you have to go any distance.  Just my 2 cents, never done it.

Good luck with what ever you decide to do, let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 1, 2011)

Make sure you have a buddy video the whole thing.

Then let us know when it's gonna be on Americas Funniest  Home Videos.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## westsidebbq (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, here is more about what I was thinking -

 - Cook to the point of foiling (5 or so hours for butts) 

 - Put a full chimney full of charcoal (lit and ashed over) in the firebox

 - Close all vents and chimney damper

 - Safety wire all door latches closed

 - Drive 6 miles (at speeds lower than 45mph)

 - Get back up (or down) to 225 and finish cooking

I thought if I used charcoal, the smoke would be minimal and the coals would produce decent heat even in the low air environment. I guess my main concern would be huge amounts of ash blowing around or a big spike in temperature.

Sounds like the consensus is that this is a bad idea and hasn't been tried. I'm not sure I'm willing to be the guinea pig.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 2, 2011)

Just put the meat in an ice chest and refuel your smoker when you get there.  The meat will stay real warm, continue cooking as a matter of fact and depending on the type of smoker you have I'll bet it will still be hot when you get to your friends.   I just think you are going through a lot of work for little benefit.

I know down here that if I where to stop at a light with a smoker full of great smelling food the kids that try to wash your windshield for a dollar would be raiding the smoker instead?


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 2, 2011)

Just outa curiosity..

Why doncha take the smoker to the party before and cook there? It's only 6 miles.

I see Murphys Law writtten all over a tank of hot coals  rolling down the hwy.

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree it is a bad idea. Just a small amount of airflow and you would have ashes all over the smoker interior.


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 


fpnmf said:


> Make sure you have a buddy video the whole thing.
> 
> Then let us know when it's gonna be on Americas Funniest  Home Videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Seriously. Do it like alblancher said.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 3, 2011)

Either smoke everything ahead of time and then wrap in foil and transport in a towel lined cooler, or take the smoker to the party early and smoke it there. Trying to move a lit smoker is a bad idea in more ways than one.


----------



## roller (Aug 3, 2011)

Just take the meat out and put it in your buddies Lang when you get there...


----------



## westsidebbq (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!

I'm going to stick with setting up early at my friends house - I know how that will work! I was hoping I could avoid having to haul all my gear over there, but it's probably better to stick with what I know. 

I'm thinking about doing some testing in the future - I'd really like to know what will actually happen instead of guessing. I'll report back here with my results.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 5, 2011)

westsidebbq said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> I'm going to stick with setting up early at my friends house - I know how that will work! I was hoping I could avoid having to haul all my gear over there, but it's probably better to stick with what I know.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing some testing in the future - I'd really like to know what will actually happen instead of guessing. I'll report back here with my results.


Good to hear..... having gone to highschool in that area (Ashland and Phoenix), I can tell you some of the local smokeys wear their tidy-whity's a tad tight.

In 1987 (sophmore year in high school) I was riding my bicycle home from work at the local grocery store at 8:00 PM on Halloween night in Phoenix, OR. I rode up to a stop sign and slowed to a crawl to check traffic (not a soul in sight... all 4 directions!), and proceeded to coast through said stop sighn. Next thing I know a cop pulls me over.... I figure oh crap, gonna get a talking to.... cop still sitting in his car.... 5 min. later TWO more cars pull up! I now have 5 cops standing over me like I am one of the FBI's 10 most wanted, then the original cop proceeds to write me a $75 ticket for failure to stop!

Next day my mom called the chief of police and unloaded on him with both barrels.... ticket was knocked down to $15.


----------

